# Remote access et mon modem (iMac)



## Lonesome Boy (19 Mars 2000)

J'ai un iMac rev.B (233Mhz) et je rencontre 2 sortes de problèmes avec ma connection Internet.
Tout d'abord, je suis souvent déconnecté sans raison au bout de durées variables et ce, quelque soit mon fournisseur (les options "Confirmer toutes les 5 minute(s) le maintien de la connexion" et "Déconnexion après 10 minute(s) d'inactivité" ne sont pas cochées). J'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait choisir le script de modem à 33600bps ou quelque chose comme ça, mais je n'ai pas envie que ça soit lent. Que dois-je faire? Existe-t-il une mise-à-jour pour corriger ce bug?
J'ai un deuxième problème avec Remote Access: avec un de mes fournisseur d'accès (World On Line, pour ne pas le citer), je dois bien souvent faire plusieurs tentatives de connexion car ça sonne souvent occupé. Or au bout de quelques tentatives de connexion, Remote Access me dit que "mon modem ne répond pas. Vérifiez les branchements etc...". Je suis donc obligé de redémarrer pour essayer à nouveau de me connecter. Que dois-je faire? Existe-t-il une m-à-j pour résoudre ce problème?
Aidez-moi, je vous en supplie!
Je vous file mon e-mail: djs@worldonline.fr
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## szamcha (20 Mars 2000)

pour ce pas avoir de problèmes de déconnexion il faut utiliser le script V34. Celui-ci s'aperçoit que la connexion ne marche pas à "haute" vitesse donc il règle la vitesse sur 33600 bauds.
Il est vrai que depuis 3-4 mois je n'arrive plus à utiliser non plus le script v90. Mais je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler de bug e"n tant que tel. Est-ce un problème de qualité de ligne, de protocole non standard du côté fournisseur, du côté apple ? Je ne sais pas avec plus de témoignages on pourra certainement faire des conjectures plus précises...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2000)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si pour la France c'est pareil, mais dans certains cas, les impulsions de taxation ( ce que ton fournisseur de téléphonie envoie comme signal pour indiquer à ton téléphone combien tu paies) sont interprétées par le modem comme une erreur et cela entraine une deconnexion brutale... Tu peux essayer de demander à ton fournisseur de ligne (France Telecom ou autre) de supprimer ces impulsions, en général cela résoud le problème.

@ +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2000)

J'ai eu un probleme de déconnection sur mon G4 OS 8.6 et 9.... la solution est de changer (sur le CD d'installation) le pay pour le modem.... sélectionner les USA....
et depuis 6 mois plus de déconnection. La raison est que les lignes téléphonique françaises sont nulS...

------------------


----------



## leo (5 Avril 2000)

Pour ton deuxième problème, il semble bien que tu sois confronté au 'numéro brûlé', expliqué par l'excellent Guillaume Gete sur son site:
&lt;http://www.gete.net/text/mac/modem.html&gt;


----------

